# Le pedí que me llamase (subjunctive)



## Lucas99

Hola a todos!! q tal.?

Bueno tengo un problema muy grave en un manual encontre una contradiccion. Primero leia las reglas del uso del subjuntivo y habia una regla asi: con Preterito Indefenido se usa Preterito Imperfecto de Subjuntivo, habia un ejemplo: Se alegró de que hiciera buen tiempo. Despues de unas paginas de este libro empiezan las reglas del uso del modo Imperativo y hay un ejemplo asi: Le pedi que me llame a las tres de la tarde. Pero es absurdo!!! Si es cierto lo que decian mas arriba tiene que ser correcto: Le pedi que me llamara/llamase a las tres de la tarde. Entonces es un error o no???

Gracias...


----------



## Paul Wessen

Hola Lucas!

I'm no expert in Spanish, but my struggles with the subjunctive have taught me (finally) that using the Preterite in the Main Verb _absolutely requires_ the Past Subjunctive in the dependent clause.

(* Assuming that the Main Verb is a "Trigger" for the Subjunctive, of course.)


----------



## Lazarillo

Lucas said:
			
		

> Le pedi que me llame a las tres de la tarde. Pero es absurdo!!! Si es cierto lo que decian mas arriba tiene que ser correcto: Le pedi que me llamara/llamase a las tres de la tarde. Entonces es un error o no???



I am not sure whether there is actually a contradiction or not. I may be wrong, but as a Spanish speaker I do not think any of the sentences is wrong, although for me there is a clear difference between them. I believe the first one could only be said before the appointed time, whereas in the second sentence, the time of speaking might be either before or after three in the afternoon.

I don't think I would ever say the sentence "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde", but, as I said, I believe it is correct. Wait for more answers from more lectured foreros.

L


----------



## Lucas99

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> I am not sure whether there is actually a contradiction or not. I may be wrong, but as a Spanish speaker I do not think any of the sentences is wrong, although for me there is a clear difference between them. I believe the first one could only be said before the appointed time, whereas in the second sentence, the time of speaking might be either before or after three in the afternoon.
> 
> I don't think I would ever say the sentence "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde", but, as I said, I believe it is correct. Wait for more answers from more lectured foreros.
> 
> L



Hola Lazarillo, si es posible, puedes escribir lo mismo pero en el espanol...
gracias..


----------



## Lazarillo

Lucas99 said:
			
		

> Hola Lazarillo, si es posible, puedes escribir lo mismo pero en el espanol...



Lo siento.

"No creo que haya contradicción. Aunque puedo equivocarme, como hispanoparlante no me parece que ninguna de las frases sea incorrecta, si bien encuentro una clar adiferencia entre ellas. La primera, según mi parecer, sólo podría decirse si el momento en que se habla es previo a las tres de la tarde, mientras que la segunda podría decirse antes o después de esta hora.

No creo que yo dijera nunca la frase "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde", pero creo que es correcta. (Añado ahora, que no escribí antes: Sí diría, en cambio, "Le he pedido que me llame a las tres de la tarde", siempre y cuando no sean las tres todavía). Espera respuestas de foreros que sean más conocedores del tema."

Saludos.

L


----------



## natasha2000

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> Lo siento.
> 
> "No creo que haya contradicción. Aunque puedo equivocarme, como hispanoparlante no me parece que ninguna de las frases sea incorrecta, si bien encuentro una clar adiferencia entre ellas. La primera, según mi parecer, sólo podría decirse si el momento en que se habla es previo a las tres de la tarde, mientras que la segunda podría decirse antes o después de esta hora.
> 
> No creo que yo dijera nunca la frase "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde", pero creo que es correcta. (Añado ahora, que no escribí antes: Sí diría, en cambio, "Le he pedido que me llame a las tres de la tarde", siempre y cuando no sean las tres todavía). Espera respuestas de foreros que sean más conocedores del tema."
> 
> L


Estoy de acuerdo con Lazarillo. Yo diría que es más correcto decir Le he pedido que me llame a las tres de la tarde, otra cosa es que la gente podría usar Le pedí que me llame, pero no siempre tiene que ser gramáticalmente correcta. También se me ocurre una cosa más... El libro de gramática que estás leyendo, ¿de qué país es? Por lo que me han enseñado, en los países latinoamericanos se usa más el pretérito en las situaciones cuando un español usaría el Perfecto compuesto, así que esa puede ser la razón por que esta frase esté en el libro... 
Saludos.


----------



## Kaia

1) Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde  = A las tres de la tarde le pedí que me llame

2) Le pedí que me llamase a las tres de la tarde = A las tres de la tarde le pedí que me llamase * (no se puede cambiar en este caso el orden de la oración)

En la oración 1) se dice que "la persona pidió algo (= que la llame) a las tres de la tarde" >> indicativo preterito indefinido
En la oración 2) se dice que "la persona pidió algo (= que la llamase a las tres de la tarde)" >> pasado del subjuntivo

Pedí (qué pedí?) un café (cuándo?) a las tres de la tarde.
Pedí  (qué pedí) que me trajera un café a las tres de la tarde.

Espero que esto que pienso sea lo mismo que dice Lazarillo.


----------



## Rayines

> .......tiene que ser correcto: Le pedi que me llamara/llamase a las tres de la tarde


*Sí, ésta es la oración gramaticalmente correcta. (Una de las definiciones del pretérito del subjuntivo es la de que se refiere a una acción futura respecto de otra acción que siempre se realiza en el pasado. De ahí que es necesaria la concordancia entre ambos tiempos de verbo). Sucede que coloquialmente a veces no se respeta esta concordancia, y así decimos: *Le pedí que me llame.


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Sí, ésta es la oración gramaticalmente correcta. (Una de las definiciones del pretérito del subjuntivo es la de que se refiere a una acción futura respecto de otra acción que siempre se realiza en el pasado. De ahí que es necesaria la concordancia entre ambos tiempos de verbo). Sucede que coloquialmente a veces no se respeta esta concordancia, y así decimos: *Le pedí que me llame.


 
O sea, que Le pedí que me llame no es correcto. Entonces, ¿por qué está en un libro de gramática?  Por lo visto, a veces hasta las gramáticas se equivocan...


----------



## Rayines

> ¿por qué está en un libro de gramática?


*Tal vez es sólo un error, pero no un horror. Porque si bien es conveniente seguir las reglas, creo que en este caso se puede decir de esa manera sin que signifique una grave equivocación  .*


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Tal vez es sólo un error, pero no un horror. Porque si bien es conveniente seguir las reglas, creo que en este caso se puede decir de esa manera sin que signifique una grave equivocación  .*


 
Si, por eso digo siempre que no hay que creer ciegamente en lo que dicen otros. Siempre hay que usar la cabeza y preguntar mil veces si uno no está seguro. Pero para un alumno que aprende de esta gramática, y luego no aprueba examen, es poco consuelo, no? 

Por otro lado, no podría ser por que es un libro de gramática escrito en Latinoamérica? Como ya he dicho, me parece que me han enseñado y luego me han dicho varias veces que en América se usa más el preterito indefinido que perfecto compuesto? O es definitivamente erroneo?


----------



## Rayines

> Por otro lado, no podría ser por que es un libro de gramática escrito en Latinoamérica? Como ya he dicho, me parece que me han enseñado y luego me han dicho varias veces que en América se usa más el preterito indefinido que perfecto compuesto? O es definitivamente erroneo?


*Claro: pero esto que digo ahora es pura hipótesis.*
*Es cierto que -por ejemplo en Argentina- casi no usamos el antepresente (presente perfecto del inglés); entonces, para mí sí habría concordancia si se utiliza el antepresente, como bien lo han dicho en otro mensaje: "Le he pedido que me llame a las 3", como así también sería correcto decir: "Le pido que me llame a las 3. (suponiendo que las 3 todavía no han sido). "He pedido" es más presente que "pedí", pero es verdad que como no lo usamos, en el libro de gramática puede haber sido reemplazado por el indefinido, de uso más común. (Pura inferencia....)*


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Claro: pero esto que digo ahora es pura hipótesis.*
> *Es cierto que -por ejemplo en Argentina- casi no usamos el antepresente (presente perfecto del inglés); entonces, para mí sí habría concordancia si se utiliza el antepresente, como bien lo han dicho en otro mensaje: "Le he pedido que me llame a las 3", como así también sería correcto decir: "Le pido que me llame a las 3. (suponiendo que las 3 todavía no han sido). "He pedido" es más presente que "pedí", pero es verdad que como no lo usamos, en el libro de gramática puede haber sido reemplazado por el infinitivo, de uso más común. (Pura inferencia....)*


 
Perdón, querías decir pretérito indefinido, no infinitivo, ¿no? Es que me confundo... 

Yo los conozco con estos nombres:
pedir - infinitivo
pedí - pretérito indefinido, perfecto simple
he pedido - perfecto compuesto


----------



## Rayines

> Perdón, querías decir pretérito indefinido, no infinitivo, ¿no? Es que me confundo...


*Sí, por supuesto, disculpa!! Ya lo corrijo.*


----------



## ampurdan

Kaia said:
			
		

> 1) Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde = A las tres de la tarde le pedí que me llame
> 
> 2) Le pedí que me llamase a las tres de la tarde = A las tres de la tarde le pedí que me llamase * (no se puede cambiar en este caso el orden de la oración)
> 
> En la oración 1) se dice que "la persona pidió algo (= que la llame) a las tres de la tarde" >> indicativo preterito indefinido
> En la oración 2) se dice que "la persona pidió algo (= que la llamase a las tres de la tarde)" >> pasado del subjuntivo
> 
> Pedí (qué pedí?) un café (cuándo?) a las tres de la tarde.
> Pedí (qué pedí) que me trajera un café a las tres de la tarde.
> 
> Espero que esto que pienso sea lo mismo que dice Lazarillo.


 
No creo que se deba plantear en estos términos el problema, aunque está bien vista la ambigüedad. "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde" y "Le pedí que me llamase a las tres de la tarde" son igualmente ambiguas, en ambas las tres de la tarde se puede referir al llamar o al pedir.

El único contexto en que me parece apropiada la oración del manual

Le pedí (ayer o antes) que me llame (hoy) a las tres de la tarde (suponiendo que todavía no sean las tres de la tarde).

En el mismo contexto se puede decir perfectamente: "Le pedí que me llamara/llamase".

Esto me hace pensar que "le pedí que me llame" puede estar mal dicho, porque rompe la regla de concordancia temporal pretérito-pretérito entre la frase principal y la subordinada regida por ésta y autonomiza el tiempo del verbo de la subordinada respecto del de la principal. Pero, por suepuesto, puedo estar muy equivocado.


----------



## salomon

Miren lo que encontré en un documento expresamente dedicado al tema de las concordancias verbales:

" Con los verbos de voluntad (mandar, rogar, desear), el verbo subordinado puede hallarse en cualquier tiempo, siempre que sea posterior al del verbo principal (me pidió que  viniera hoy, me pidió que hubiera venido hoy". 
Recomiendo este artículo sobre todos los temas de concordancias verbales. 

Se encuentra en : http://www.sgci.mec.es/redele/biblioteca2005/Piedehierro/CapIII.pdf


----------



## Nineu

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Por otro lado, no podría ser por que es un libro de gramática escrito en Latinoamérica? Como ya he dicho, me parece que me han enseñado y luego me han dicho varias veces que en América se usa más el preterito indefinido que perfecto compuesto? O es definitivamente erroneo?


 
La diferencia es que en América usan el pretérito perfecto simple (jugué, hablé...) en lugar del pretérito compuesto (he jugado, he hablado...) para referirse a cosas que han sucedido hoy.  Así que no creo que afecte al asunto que estamos tratando.
Un saludo.


----------



## Kaia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No creo que se deba plantear en estos términos el problema, aunque está bien vista la ambigüedad. "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde" y "Le pedí que me llamase a las tres de la tarde" son igualmente ambiguas, en ambas las tres de la tarde se puede referir al llamar o al pedir.
> 
> El único contexto en que me parece apropiada la oración del manual
> 
> Le pedí (ayer o antes) que me llame (hoy) a las tres de la tarde (suponiendo que todavía no sean las tres de la tarde).
> 
> En el mismo contexto se puede decir perfectamente: "Le pedí que me llamara/llamase".
> 
> Esto me hace pensar que "le pedí que me llame" puede estar mal dicho, porque rompe la regla de concordancia temporal pretérito-pretérito entre la frase principal y la subordinada regida por ésta y autonomiza el tiempo del verbo de la subordinada respecto del de la principal. Pero, por suepuesto, puedo estar muy equivocado.


 

Gracias Ampurdan, estuve pensando en el caso del "reported speech" en Inglés y creo que todos ustedes tienen razón en el tema del "tiempo verbal".  Nunca antes había pensado en el "Reported Speech" en español, pero haciendo un paralelo con lo que aprendí en Inglés veo que están en lo cierto.
O sea, que , lisa y llanamente muchos de nosotros hablamos un _pésimo _español.
Gracias por responder a mis dudas.


----------



## natasha2000

Kaia said:
			
		

> Gracias Ampurdan, estuve pensando en el caso del "reported speech" en Inglés y creo que todos ustedes tienen razón en el tema del "tiempo verbal". Nunca antes había pensado en el "Reported Speech" en español, pero haciendo un paralelo con lo que aprendí en Inglés veo que están en lo cierto.
> O sea, que , lisa y llanamente muchos de nosotros hablamos un _pésimo _español.
> Gracias por responder a mis dudas.


 
jejee... Kaia, cuando estaba aprendiendo español, eso era lo primero que hice a la hora de aprender la concordancia de tiempos. Lo relacioné con Reported Speech en inglés, y así lo tenía más claro. De hecho, creo que en el fondo es lo mismo, pero usando diferentes tiempos.


----------



## ampurdan

Salomon, no acierto a imaginarme en qué contexto podría utilizar una frase como "me pidió que hubiera venido hoy".


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Salomon, no acierto a imaginarme en qué contexto podría utilizar una frase como "me pidió que hubiera venido hoy".


 
Igual si cambiamos algunas cosas en la frase quedándonos con los tiempos usados....
"Me *preguntó* si *hubera venido* antes" 


....eso tiene algún sentido.....


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, claro, Natasha, pero eso es una frase completamente distinta, Natasha. He visto el artículo que ha propuesto Salomon y la frase aparece ahí como incorrecta, por lo que supongo que a Salomon se le ha olvidado señalar que es una frase incorrecta. A mi entender, crea una correlación de tiempos absurda.


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Sí, claro, Natasha, pero eso es una frase completamente distinta, Natasha. He visto el artículo que ha propuesto Salomon y la frase aparece ahí como incorrecta, por lo que supongo que a Salomon se le ha olvidado señalar que es una frase incorrecta. A mi entender, crea una correlación de tiempos absurda.


 
Si, estoy de acuerdo.... Con los enlaces que propone Solomón, es absurdo...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> También se me ocurre una cosa más... El libro de gramática que estás leyendo, ¿de qué país es? Por lo que me han enseñado, en los países latinoamericanos se usa más el pretérito en las situaciones cuando un español usaría el Perfecto compuesto, así que esa puede ser la razón por que esta frase esté en el libro...
> Saludos.





			
				Nineu said:
			
		

> La diferencia es que en América usan el pretérito perfecto simple (jugué, hablé...) en lugar del pretérito compuesto (he jugado, he hablado...) para referirse a cosas que han sucedido hoy. Así que no creo que afecte al asunto que estamos tratando.
> Un saludo.


 
Para mí es correcto y común decir "le pedí que me llame a las tres", mucho más común que decir "le he pedido"
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## natasha2000

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Para mí es correcto y común decir "le pedí que me llame a las tres", mucho más común que decir "le he pedido"
> Saludos
> Tggr


 
Pues, entonces será lo que yo supongo. Depende si es español de España o español de América...


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Para mí es correcto y común decir "le pedí que me llame a las tres", mucho más común que decir "le he pedido"
> Saludos
> Tggr


 
Completely disagree 
Cosas del charco, supongo... jeje


----------



## Arise

Hola a todos;

Tengo bastante experiencia en gramática española y puedo decir que estoy totalmente de acuerdo. No hay ninguna contradicción y existe exactamente la diferencia que ha comentado. Yo tampoco diría así la frase nunca, pero es gramaticalmente correcto decir "le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde" siempre y cuando aún no sean las tres. En el segundo caso también es correcto y es indiferente la hora que sea. Lo que sí, en mi opinión, sería más correcto en el primer caso, no es cambiar el subjuntivo, sino el pretérito perfecto simple que se ha colocado delante. Es decir, la cosa quedaría así "le he pedido que me llame a las 15.00" o "le pedí que me llamara a las tres".

Espero ser de ayuda.

Saludos, Arise

____________________________________________________________
Lo siento.

"No creo que haya contradicción. Aunque puedo equivocarme, como hispanoparlante no me parece que ninguna de las frases sea incorrecta, si bien encuentro una clar adiferencia entre ellas. La primera, según mi parecer, sólo podría decirse si el momento en que se habla es previo a las tres de la tarde, mientras que la segunda podría decirse antes o después de esta hora.

No creo que yo dijera nunca la frase "Le pedí que me llame a las tres de la tarde", pero creo que es correcta. (Añado ahora, que no escribí antes: Sí diría, en cambio, "Le he pedido que me llame a las tres de la tarde", siempre y cuando no sean las tres todavía). Espera respuestas de foreros que sean más conocedores del tema."

Saludos.

L[/quote]


----------



## Nineu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Para mí es correcto y común decir "le pedí que me llame a las tres", mucho más común que decir "le he pedido"
> Saludos
> Tggr


 
La diferencia sería la siguiente:
En América:  Le *pedí* (hoy a la mañana) que me *llamara/llamase* a las tres.
En España:  Le *he pedido* (hoy a la mañana) que me *llame* a las tres.


----------



## Nineu

Al referirse a algo transcurriod en el pasado no habría diferencia alguna:
Le *pedí* (la semana pasada) que me *llamara/llamase* a las tres.

Un saludo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nineu said:
			
		

> La diferencia sería la siguiente:
> En América: Le *pedí* (hoy a la mañana) que me *llamara/llamase* a las tres.
> En España: Le *he pedido* (hoy a la mañana) que me *llame* a las tres.


 
Si, es correcto. También:
Le pedí que me llame a las tres (se lo pedí antes de las tres para que lo haga a esa hora)
Le pedí que me llamara/llamase a las tres (ahora son más de las tres)
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## Nineu

Pues yo creo que "pedí" no concuerda con "llame".
Un saludo.


----------



## ampurdan

Y también: "le he pedido que me llamara a las tres" (ahora son más de las tres).

La cuestión es si se usa o no el pretérito indefinido para sucesos acaecidos durante el mismo día. En España, generalemente no es así, en otros países sí.


----------



## Nineu

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Y también: "le he pedido que me llamara a las tres" (ahora son más de las tres).
> 
> La cuestión es si se usa o no el pretérito indefinido para sucesos acaecidos durante el mismo día. En España, generalemente no es así, en otros países sí.


 
La cuestión es cómo usar el subjuntivo cuando el verbo es "pretérito perfecto simple".  ¿Es correcto "le *pedí* que me *llame* a las tres"?  Yo creo que no.  Aunque haya sucedido hoy.  Los verbos tienen que concordar en América, en España y en China, ¿no?

Un saludo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nineu said:
			
		

> La cuestión es cómo usar el subjuntivo cuando el verbo es "pretérito perfecto simple". ¿Es correcto "le *pedí* que me *llame* a las tres"? Yo creo que no. Aunque haya sucedido hoy. Los verbos tienen que concordar en América, en España y en China, ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo.


Los verbos asumo que concuerdan, el uso no...


----------



## Nineu

¿A qué te refieres con "el uso no..."?




¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## ampurdan

Nineu said:
			
		

> La cuestión es cómo usar el subjuntivo cuando el verbo es "pretérito perfecto simple". ¿Es correcto "le *pedí* que me *llame* a las tres"? Yo creo que no. Aunque haya sucedido hoy. Los verbos tienen que concordar en América, en España y en China, ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Eh... No. No "tienen que". Si se usa "pedí" por "he pedido", es lógico que se concuerde de acuerdo a como concuerda este último.

Le he pedido que venga.
Le pedí que venga.

Y no estoy seguro que utilizar "le pedí (ayer) que venga (hoy a las tres y todavía no son las tres)" sea incorrecto. Creo que sí, pero no estoy seguro.

Quizá la concordancia no sea un asunto formal de relaciones entre tiempos y modos verbales, sino que tenga que ver con la sustantividad de las situaciones a las que se refiere, en las que se considera el tiempo real en el que las acciones descritas por esos tiempos verbales tienen que acontecer... No sé si me explico.


----------



## Nineu

Ya sé a lo que te refieres pero... no me has convencido...
A ver si lo investigo porque tampoco estoy segura 100 %.
Un saludo.






¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Nineu said:
			
		

> ¿A qué te refieres con "el uso no..."?
> ¡Feliz Navidad!


 
Quiero decir que el uso coloquial y regional que se le dé.
El español de América contra el Europeo puede cambiar en cuanto a construcción gramatical se refiere, y no creo que sea incorrecto. Es simplemente diferente.
Sólo mi opinión, pero como dices, habrá que seguir buscando algo concreto


----------



## salomon

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Sí, claro, Natasha, pero eso es una frase completamente distinta, Natasha. He visto el artículo que ha propuesto Salomon y la frase aparece ahí como incorrecta, por lo que supongo que a Salomon se le ha olvidado señalar que es una frase incorrecta. A mi entender, crea una correlación de tiempos absurda.



Si, Ampurdam. No caí en la cuenta que en el texto citado, un asterisco indica una frase incorrecta. El punto que yo quería señalar es que según el autor del escrito, la frase "le pedí que venga a las tres, sería correcta".   Yo personalmente preferiría utilizar "le pedí que viniera" así no sean todavía las tres.


----------



## Kaia

According to Butt and Benjamin, "A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish",  the use of the present when both verbs refer to the past is common in popular Latin-American speech but it is unacceptable in Peninsular speakers....this construction (using the subjunctive in the second clause) seems to be spreading...this tendency may indicate that the imperfect subjunctive will one day become obsolete, as it has in French.


----------



## gisele73

Nineu said:
			
		

> La diferencia es que en América usan el pretérito perfecto simple (jugué, hablé...) en lugar del pretérito compuesto (he jugado, he hablado...) para referirse a cosas que han sucedido hoy. Así que no creo que afecte al asunto que estamos tratando.
> Un saludo.


 
Hola Nineu,

No estoy de acuerdo. En América usamos ambos "jugué" y "he jugado".

Saludos


----------



## gisele73

Lucas99 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!! q tal.?
> 
> Bueno tengo un problema muy grave en un manual encontre una contradiccion. Primero leia las reglas del uso del subjuntivo y habia una regla asi: con Preterito Indefenido se usa Preterito Imperfecto de Subjuntivo, habia un ejemplo: Se alegró de que hiciera buen tiempo. Despues de unas paginas de este libro empiezan las reglas del uso del modo Imperativo y hay un ejemplo asi: Le pedi que me llame a las tres de la tarde. Pero es absurdo!!! Si es cierto lo que decian mas arriba tiene que ser correcto: Le pedi que me llamara/llamase a las tres de la tarde. Entonces es un error o no???
> 
> Gracias...


 
Yo creo que ambas oraciones son correctas, depende del contexto. Por ejemplo:

- Le pedí que me llamase/llamara, pero no lo hizo.
- No pude hablar con él porque estaba ocupado, pero le pedí/le he pedido que me llame en una hora.

P.D. En el caso de "le pedí que me llame" me suena mejor "le he pedido que me llame", claro que muchas veces depende de lo que se esté diciendo.

Saludos


----------



## Kaia

Hola a todos, estaba haciendo un trabajo sobre un párrafo en español y se me presentó esta frase >  _El pidió a las autoridades construir un monumento._
Me surgió la duda de si esto es correcto o debería haber dicho > _El pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un monumento._

Hago esta pregunta solamente para confirmar si la primera oración es gramaticalmente correcta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rayines

Kaia said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estaba haciendo un trabajo sobre un párrafo en español y se me presentó esta frase > _El pidió a las autoridades construir un monumento._
> Me surgió la duda de si esto es correcto o debería haber dicho > _El pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un monumento._
> 
> Hago esta pregunta solamente para confirmar si la primera oración es gramaticalmente correcta.
> 
> Un saludo.


*Hola: A mí me parece...sólo me parece, que la correcta (o por lo menos la más correcta) es la segunda: Si se dice "Él pidió....construir..." creo que la acción está referida a esa misma persona (es él quien querría construir el monumento). En cambio si solicita que las autoridades lo construyan -como es de suponer- creo que entonces es:"Él pidió a las autoridades que construyeran.....".*
*(Sólo mi opinión).*


----------



## Kaia

Gracias Rayines.  Creo que tu opinión es válida.


----------



## gisele73

A mí me parece que ambas son correctas, pero la segunda me parece más usual, por así decirlo.


----------



## Arise

Nineu said:
			
		

> Pues yo creo que "pedí" no concuerda con "llame".
> Un saludo.


 
Buenas otra vez;

Sí que concuerda pedí con llame. Te cuento; pedí es un pretérito perfecto simple que indica pasado, es decir, que la acción ya ha ocurrido Y HA FINALIZADO (en este caso ya se lo pedí). En cuanto a "llame", es un presente de subjuntivo que nos indica que ESA acción no ha sucedido o puede no haber concluído aún (le pedí que me llame a las 15.00, pero aún no me ha llamado), aunque insisto en que yo no utilizaría el pretérito perfecto simple sino el pretérito perfecto compuesto para el verbo pedir (he pedido), pero en América es muy utilizado.

Esperando ser de ayuda, Arise.


----------



## Nineu

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Nineu,
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. En América usamos ambos "jugué" y "he jugado".
> 
> Saludos


 

Sí, pero como se hace en inglés, por ejemplo.


----------



## Arise

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola: A mí me parece...sólo me parece, que la correcta (o por lo menos la más correcta) es la segunda: Si se dice "Él pidió....construir..." creo que la acción está referida a esa misma persona (es él quien querría construir el monumento). En cambio si solicita que las autoridades lo construyan -como es de suponer- creo que entonces es:"Él pidió a las autoridades que construyeran.....".*
> *(Sólo mi opinión).*


 
Hola!!

A ver, volvemos a lo mismo, depende de lo que se quiera decir. En el caso de esta frase "Él pidió a las autoridades construir un monumento" puede valer la interpretación de Rayines en cuanto a que es él quien quiere construir dicho monumento, como si sólo estuviera pidiendo permiso a las autoridades para hacerlo. Si lo que él quiere es que las autoridades construyan ese monumento, entonces debería decir "Él pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un monumento". Pero ambas son correctas dependiendo de lo que se quiera decir.

Saludos y Feliz Año!!


----------



## Kaia

gisele73 said:
			
		

> A mí me parece que ambas son correctas, pero la segunda me parece más usual, por así decirlo.


 
La frase original en inglés es>> I asked the authorities to construct....
Entonces sería la primera oración la correcta?
Si no, si hubiera dicho "I asked the authorities that they construct.." sería "le pedí a las autoridades que construyeran,...."?


----------



## Rayines

Kaia said:
			
		

> La frase original en inglés es>> I asked the authorities to construct....
> Entonces sería la primera oración la correcta?
> Si no, si hubiera dicho "I asked the authorities that they construct.." sería "le pedí a las autoridades que construyeran,...."?


*Creo...creo...que en inglés, la acción sí puede recaer sobre el otro en el infinitivo. Tal vez podrías hacer la consulta directamente en "English only" Forum  .*


----------



## Paul Wessen

In the dim recesses of my mind, I seem to remember seeing a rule to the effect:   "A few verbs, such as pedir, preguntar, and dar _require the redundant object pronoun_.  If this is true, then I would say,   "Juan _les_ pidió a las autoridades.....

Or am I having yet another "Senior Moment?"  

Confusedly yours ---------------------  Paul


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Arise said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> 
> A ver, volvemos a lo mismo, depende de lo que se quiera decir. En el caso de esta frase "Él pidió a las autoridades construir un monumento" puede valer la interpretación de Rayines en cuanto a que es él quien quiere construir dicho monumento, como si sólo estuviera pidiendo permiso a las autoridades para hacerlo. Si lo que él quiere es que las autoridades construyan ese monumento, entonces debería decir "Él pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un monumento". Pero ambas son correctas dependiendo de lo que se quiera decir.


¡Estoy de acuerdo!​ 


			
				Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> In the dim recesses of my mind, I seem to remember seeing a rule to the effect: "A few verbs, such as pedir, preguntar, and dar _require the redundant object pronoun_. If this is true, then I would say, "Juan _les_ pidió a las autoridades.....
> 
> Or am I having yet another "Senior Moment?"
> 
> Confusedly yours --------------------- Paul


 
I think is true (or common), but I would use "le" not "les"... I don´t know how I can explain that but I would do it...

Juan *le *pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un...


----------



## Kaia

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> In the dim recesses of my mind, I seem to remember seeing a rule to the effect: "A few verbs, such as pedir, preguntar, and dar _require the redundant object pronoun_. If this is true, then I would say, "Juan _les_ pidió a las autoridades.....
> 
> Or am I having yet another "Senior Moment?"
> 
> Confusedly yours --------------------- Paul


 
Now I'm confused Paul, not only the "construir/que construyeran" but also "les"...


----------



## Rayines

> "Juan _les_ pidió a las autoridades.....]


*Bravo, Paul! Creo que es así. Debe concordar el pronombre en número con el objeto indirecto propiamente dicho. (Nos comimos la "s"!).*


----------



## Arise

[ 
I think is true (or common), but I would use "le" not "les"... I don´t know how I can explain that but I would do it...

Juan *le *pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un...[/quote]

Hi;

It's too difficult for me to explain the use of "le" and "les" in english, but I'll try to do it. In this case, "Juan les pidió a las autoridades..." we say "les", because "autoridades" is a plural word (I don't know if you know what I mean). But you can also say "Juan le pidió a las autoridades..." because "autoridades" includes some persons, it's a word for a group of persons (like "people" in english, you say "people is" not "people are", don't you?)...mmmm I think I'm mudding up this subject...

Best wishes, Arise.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Arise said:
			
		

> [
> I think is true (or common), but I would use "le" not "les"... I don´t know how I can explain that but I would do it...
> 
> Juan *le *pidió a las autoridades que construyeran un...





> Hi;
> 
> It's too difficult for me to explain the use of "le" and "les" in english, but I'll try to do it. In this case, "Juan les pidió a las autoridades..." we say "les", because "autoridades" is a plural word (I don't know if you know what I mean). But you can also say "Juan le pidió a las autoridades..." because "autoridades" includes some persons, it's a word for a group of persons (like "people" in english, you say "people is" not "people are", don't you?)...mmmm I think I'm mudding up this subject...
> 
> Best wishes, Arise.


 
De acuerdo con tu explicación.
Yo creo que es "le" porque esta directemente relacionado con el sujeto:
¿Quién?= Juan
¿Qué hace Juan?=*le* pide a las autoridades...
Pero también:
¿Qué pide Juan a las autoridades?
*Les* pide que contruyan un monumento

Ahora estoy más confundido que al inicio


----------



## Nineu

El objeto indirecto se refiere a "las autoridades".  Por lo tanto es "les".

Las autridades le pidieron a Juan... ==>  "Le" se refiere a Juan
Juan les pidió a las autoridades...  ==>  "Les" se refiere a "las autoridades"

Igual así se ve más claro...
Un saludo.


----------



## Arise

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con tu explicación.
> Yo creo que es "le" porque esta directemente relacionado con el sujeto:
> ¿Quién?= Juan
> ¿Qué hace Juan?=*le* pide a las autoridades...
> Pero también:
> ¿Qué pide Juan a las autoridades?
> *Les* pide que contruyan un monumento
> 
> Ahora estoy más confundido que al inicio


 
A ver si en español me explico mejor. Lo que has puesto aquí no es correcto. "le" no se refiere al sujeto, sino al Objeto Indirecto (las autoridades) ¿a quién se lo pide? A las autoridades = le/s pide
El complemento directo por tanto no incluye el "le", es decir, ¿qué pide Juan? -> que construyan un monumento (no que le construyan un monumento). Pero vamos a poner un caso más claro:

1.- Juan le pide construír un monumento (parece que se lo pide sólo a una persona, no?)

2.- Juan les pide construír un monumento (aquí se lo pide a más de una persona)

El problema radica en "las autoridades" (como siempre, je je), porque es un nombre genérico que no especifica quiénes ni cuántos son, y al ser un nombre digamos "abstracto", puede admitir ambas posibilidades "le" o "les".

No sé si me explico con claridad...je je

Salu2, Arise.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Arise said:
			
		

> A ver si en español me explico mejor. Lo que has puesto aquí no es correcto. "le" no se refiere al sujeto, sino al Objeto Indirecto (las autoridades) ¿a quién se lo pide? A las autoridades = le/s pide
> El complemento directo por tanto no incluye el "le", es decir, ¿qué pide Juan? -> que construyan un monumento (no que le construyan un monumento). Pero vamos a poner un caso más claro:
> 
> 1.- Juan le pide construír un monumento (parece que se lo pide sólo a una persona, no?)
> 
> 2.- Juan les pide construír un monumento (aquí se lo pide a más de una persona)
> 
> El problema radica en "las autoridades" (como siempre, je je), porque es un nombre genérico que no especifica quiénes ni cuántos son, y al ser un nombre digamos "abstracto", puede admitir ambas posibilidades "le" o "les".
> 
> No sé si me explico con claridad...je je
> 
> Salu2, Arise.


 
¡ B r a v o !
Me ha quedado más que claro ahora...
Gracias


----------



## Arise

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¡ B r a v o !
> Me ha quedado más que claro ahora...
> Gracias


 
Je je je ¡¡Me alegro!! Aquí estamos pa servirles a ustedes ;-p

Saludos y FELIZ AÑO!!!!


----------



## Rayines

> El problema radica en "las autoridades" (como siempre, je je), porque es un nombre genérico que no especifica quiénes ni cuántos son, y al ser un nombre digamos "abstracto", puede admitir ambas posibilidades "le" o "les".


*En esto radicaría entonces, la posibilidad de usar "le" o "les" para este ejemplo!  *


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos!

Volviendo al tema de "le pedí/le he pedido", yo creo que aquí hay realmente una diferencia RADICAl entre el español de España y el español de América. Y es bueno que los que aprenden español lo sepan.

En español de España, cuando utilizamos un pretérito indefinido como "le pedí" estamos situando la acción en un momento anterior a "hoy". "Le pedí" quiere decir AYER o en algún momento antes de ayer. En cambio, una frase con "he pedido" se refiere a HOY, o al menos tiene algo que ver con el momento presente.

En el español de América, y en algunas regiones de España (Asturias, Galicia), se utiliza el pretérito indefinido en frases que se refieren a cosas hechas HOY: "Hoy me levanté a las diez". Esa frase es IMPOSIBLE para los demás hablantes de español peninsular. Yo diría "Hoy me he levantado a las diez".

Teniendo en cuenta estas líneas generales, está claro que para el hablante de español peninsular la frase "Le pedí que me llame a las tres" no sólo suena extraña, sino francamente incorrecta. Cuando digo "le pedí" me sitúo en un punto del pasado que se aleja del momento presente, y por tanto debo decir "que me llamara". Sin embargo, si digo "Le he pedido que me llame", aquí no hay problema alguno, porque "le he pedido" entra en la esfera del presente.

Estas diferencias en el uso de los tiempos verbales son muy importantes. La persona que aprende español debe ser consciente de que entre una variante y otra del español existen esas diferencias.

Algo parecido ocurre en inglés, pues entre el inglés de EEUU y el británico se dan también algunas diferencias en el uso de los verbos en pasado. Esto, para el que intenta aprender inglés, es una complicación añadida.

Feliz año a todos!


----------



## Kaia

En Buenos Aires (ARgentina) no usamos el "he pedido" sino "pedí" sea cual sea el tiempo en el cual la acción fue llevada a cabo.
Sin embargo en el resto de las provincias de mi país, se usa -correctamente- el "he pedido" y el "pedí" como señala Cecilio.


----------



## Paul Wessen

Thanks to all for their responses to my suggestion that the sentence should read:  *Juan les pidió a las autoridades que...*

Al primero a Rayines por haberme asegurado que todavía no estoy totalmente senil!

Tratando de la palabra _autoridades..._  En el inglés esta palabra siempre es plural.  _Autoridad_ es la forma singular (significa un _grupo_ de gente o potestades).

El propósito de mi pregunta original era de proponer que "con el verbo _pedir_ ( y pocos otros) es obligatorio usar el object indirecto.  Se llama en el inglés *redundancy*.  Se traduce en el español como *superfluo*.   

Pero en este caso, me parece que el *superfluo* es *obligatorio*.  Otro ejemplo de la conspiración de hacer locos todos los Anglos! 

----------------------  Paul

*****  correcciones siempre bienvenidas  *****


----------



## Rayines

> El propósito de mi pregunta original era de proponer que "con el verbo _pedir_ ( y pocos otros) es obligatorio usar el object indirecto. Se llama en el inglés *redundancy*. Se traduce en el español como *superfluo*.


*Descartado totalmente el tema de la senilidad (no sé si el de la mía...) pero quiero hacer una pequeña aclaración: pienso que lo que es obligatorio, u obligatorio superfluo (qué lío... ) es el uso del pronombre acompañando al objeto indirecto: "Les pidió a las autoridades....". Pero no es obligatorio en sí el objeto indirecto con el verbo pedir, ni siquiera el objeto directo (creo), porque puedes decir: "Pidió, pidió y pidió, y no fue escuchado por las autoridades". (Ahí metes a las autoridades también, pero no hay O.D. ni I.).*


----------



## gisele73

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Volviendo al tema de "le pedí/le he pedido", yo creo que aquí hay realmente una diferencia RADICAl entre el español de España y el español de América. Y es bueno que los que aprenden español lo sepan.
> 
> En español de España, cuando utilizamos un pretérito indefinido como "le pedí" estamos situando la acción en un momento anterior a "hoy". "Le pedí" quiere decir AYER o en algún momento antes de ayer. En cambio, una frase con "he pedido" se refiere a HOY, o al menos tiene algo que ver con el momento presente.
> 
> En el español de América, y en algunas regiones de España (Asturias, Galicia), se utiliza el pretérito indefinido en frases que se refieren a cosas hechas HOY: "Hoy me levanté a las diez". Esa frase es IMPOSIBLE para los demás hablantes de español peninsular. Yo diría "Hoy me he levantado a las diez".
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta estas líneas generales, está claro que para el hablante de español peninsular la frase "Le pedí que me llame a las tres" no sólo suena extraña, sino francamente incorrecta. Cuando digo "le pedí" me sitúo en un punto del pasado que se aleja del momento presente, y por tanto debo decir "que me llamara". Sin embargo, si digo "Le he pedido que me llame", aquí no hay problema alguno, porque "le he pedido" entra en la esfera del presente.
> 
> Estas diferencias en el uso de los tiempos verbales son muy importantes. La persona que aprende español debe ser consciente de que entre una variante y otra del español existen esas diferencias.
> 
> Algo parecido ocurre en inglés, pues entre el inglés de EEUU y el británico se dan también algunas diferencias en el uso de los verbos en pasado. Esto, para el que intenta aprender inglés, es una complicación añadida.
> 
> Feliz año a todos!



No creo que en todos los países de América sea como tú dices. Por ejemplo yo uso tanto "me levanté" como "me he levantado", y creo que ambas son correctas, claro que la última debería ser usada cuando se refiere a un "pasado cercano".

Feliz año para ti también y para todos!


----------



## Arise

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Volviendo al tema de "le pedí/le he pedido", yo creo que aquí hay realmente una diferencia RADICAl entre el español de España y el español de América. Y es bueno que los que aprenden español lo sepan.
> 
> En español de España, cuando utilizamos un pretérito indefinido como "le pedí" estamos situando la acción en un momento anterior a "hoy". "Le pedí" quiere decir AYER o en algún momento antes de ayer. En cambio, una frase con "he pedido" se refiere a HOY, o al menos tiene algo que ver con el momento presente.
> 
> En el español de América, y en algunas regiones de España (Asturias, Galicia), se utiliza el pretérito indefinido en frases que se refieren a cosas hechas HOY: "Hoy me levanté a las diez". Esa frase es IMPOSIBLE para los demás hablantes de español peninsular. Yo diría "Hoy me he levantado a las diez".
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta estas líneas generales, está claro que para el hablante de español peninsular la frase "Le pedí que me llame a las tres" no sólo suena extraña, sino francamente incorrecta. Cuando digo "le pedí" me sitúo en un punto del pasado que se aleja del momento presente, y por tanto debo decir "que me llamara". Sin embargo, si digo "Le he pedido que me llame", aquí no hay problema alguno, porque "le he pedido" entra en la esfera del presente.
> 
> Estas diferencias en el uso de los tiempos verbales son muy importantes. La persona que aprende español debe ser consciente de que entre una variante y otra del español existen esas diferencias.
> 
> Algo parecido ocurre en inglés, pues entre el inglés de EEUU y el británico se dan también algunas diferencias en el uso de los verbos en pasado. Esto, para el que intenta aprender inglés, es una complicación añadida.
> 
> Feliz año a todos!


 

Siento decirte que no estoy de acuerdo contigo corazón. Yo soy de Madrid (hablante del español peninsular), y no me suena nada mal decir "le pedí que me llamara a las tres" cuando me lo dicen, por ejemplo a las 19 de la tarde. No es que el pretérito perfecto simple (o indefinido como vosotros le llamáis) se refiera a ayer o más atrás, se refiere a que la acción YA HA CONCLUÍDO, no a cuándo se realizó. Así, lo que sí podemos asegurar, es que yo LE PEDÍ QUE ME LLAMARA A LAS TRES, lo que no quiere decir que me haya llamado...¿me explico?

Arise.


----------



## Arise

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Descartado totalmente el tema de la senilidad (no sé si el de la mía...) pero quiero hacer una pequeña aclaración: pienso que lo que es obligatorio, u obligatorio superfluo (qué lío... ) es el uso del pronombre acompañando al objeto indirecto: "Les pidió a las autoridades....". Pero no es obligatorio en sí el objeto indirecto con el verbo pedir, ni siquiera el objeto directo (creo), porque puedes decir: "Pidió, pidió y pidió, y no fue escuchado por las autoridades". (Ahí metes a las autoridades también, pero no hay O.D. ni I.).*


 
Tampoco es cierto que con verbos como pedir sea imprescindible el Objeto indirecto. Por ejemplo;

_ Pedí una guitarra como regalo.

Aquí tenemos el verbo "pedir" y no hay objeto indirecto. Yo no te digo a quién le pedí la guitarra, que sería el indirecto, te digo que pedí una guitarra que es complemento directo!!.

Espero ser de ayuda, Arise.

FELIZ AÑO!!!


----------



## Arise

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Descartado totalmente el tema de la senilidad (no sé si el de la mía...) pero quiero hacer una pequeña aclaración: pienso que lo que es obligatorio, u obligatorio superfluo (qué lío... ) es el uso del pronombre acompañando al objeto indirecto: "Les pidió a las autoridades....". Pero no es obligatorio en sí el objeto indirecto con el verbo pedir, ni siquiera el objeto directo (creo), porque puedes decir: "Pidió, pidió y pidió, y no fue escuchado por las autoridades". (Ahí metes a las autoridades también, pero no hay O.D. ni I.).*


 
Je je je...vamos a rizar el rizo. Bueno, primero aclarar que la gramática española es muy complicada (admiro a los que intentan aprender este idioma y consiguen hablarlo medianamente bien).

En el caso que aquí nos pones "Pidió y pidió y no fue escuchado por las autoridades", efectivamente no existe el C.D ni el C.I., PERO sin duda no es una oración simple. Es decir, el verbo pedir no necesita C.I., pero SÍ NECESITA EL DIRECTO. Tu oración no lo lleva porque no está completa. No tiene sentido por sí sola porque no ofrece información y la pregunta obligatoria que te haría el receptor (el que escucha o lee) sería "¿qué pidió?". Es decir, con el verbo "pedir" el complemento directo tiene que estar, aunque sea en otra frase (en el contexto en que sea expresada).

Olé ahí!! JAJAJAJA. ¿Algo más?


----------



## Cecilio

Hola,

Gisele73 y Kaia, tenéis razón. Yo expuse un esquema simplificado entre el español de América y el de España, y ese esquema puede detallarse mucho más: podríamos ir país por país viendo posibles excepciones y usos diversos, ¿por qué no? Por lo demás, el concepto de "correcto" es muy relativo. Es evidente que si oigo a alguien de Buenos Aires decir "Hoy me compré unas gafas", lo voy a entender sin problemas y pensaré que lo que dice es perfectamente correcto, pero yo diría "Hoy me he comprado unas gafas". Y también diría "Ayer me compré unas gafas".

Arise, no entiendo muy bien qué es lo que quieres decir exactamente. La frase  "Le pedí que me llamara a las tres" es correcta. Claro. Y se refiere al día de ayer. Es decir, la acción de "pedir", que es la que marca todo lo que viene después, sucedió AYER, o en un momento que no es HOY. Ese es el uso habitual en España, amén de algunas variantes regionales. "Le pedí que me llame a las tres" suena a chino. No creo que haya muchas personas en Madrid que digan frases de ese tipo. Ni personas de Madrid que digan p.e. "Hoy no te vi", "¿A qué hora me llamaste (hoy)?", o "¿Por qué no viniste (esta mañana)?" De todas maneras, siempre se pueden encontrar excepciones, variantes, casos particulares, pero vuelvo a decirlo: lo que expuse el otro día fue un esquema general, necesariamente incompleto.


----------



## Arise

Arise, no entiendo muy bien qué es lo que quieres decir exactamente. La frase "Le pedí que me llamara a las tres" es correcta. Claro. Y se refiere al día de ayer. Es decir, la acción de "pedir", que es la que marca todo lo que viene después, sucedió AYER, o en un momento que no es HOY. Ese es el uso habitual en España, amén de algunas variantes regionales. "Le pedí que me llame a las tres" suena a chino. No creo que haya muchas personas en Madrid que digan frases de ese tipo. Ni personas de Madrid que digan p.e. "Hoy no te vi", "¿A qué hora me llamaste (hoy)?", o "¿Por qué no viniste (esta mañana)?" De todas maneras, siempre se pueden encontrar excepciones, variantes, casos particulares, pero vuelvo a decirlo: lo que expuse el otro día fue un esquema general, necesariamente incompleto.[/quote]

A ver si te explico lo que quiero decir:

"Le pedí que me llamara a las tres" no sólo es correcta si me refiero a que se lo pedí ayer, sino también a si se lo HE PEDIDO hoy, siempre y cuando sea después de las tres. 

Por ejemplo: Yo te pido a ti hoy a las 11.30 que me llames a las 15.00. Ya por la tarde (pero HOY) estoy con unos amigos y les digo:

"Le pedí que me llamara a las 15.00" o incluso te veo a ti entre mis colegas y te digo "Te PEDÍ que me llamaras a las 15.00!!". ¿¿Esto te suena mal??. A mí no sólo me suena bien, sino que estoy 99% segura de que es correcto. 

Según tu teoría sólo puedo utilizar el pretérito perfecto simple a partir de las 00.00 de la noche del día siguiente?? jajaja, es un poco...raro, no?  Los verbos no entienden de horas...o eso creo je je je.

Saludos, Arise.


----------



## Nineu

Por ejemplo: Yo te pido a ti hoy a las 11.30 que me llames a las 15.00. Ya por la tarde (pero HOY) estoy con unos amigos y les digo:

"Le pedí que me llamara a las 15.00" o incluso te veo a ti entre mis colegas y te digo "Te PEDÍ que me llamaras a las 15.00!!". ¿¿Esto te suena mal??. A mí no sólo me suena bien, sino que estoy 99% segura de que es correcto. 

Según tu teoría sólo puedo utilizar el pretérito perfecto simple a partir de las 00.00 de la noche del día siguiente?? jajaja, es un poco...raro, no? Los verbos no entienden de horas...o eso creo je je je.

Saludos, Arise.[/quote]

Lo que se planteaba en un principio era si es correcto "le *pedí* que *llame*".
El tema de usar el pretérito perfecto simple o el preterito compuesto para referirse a cosas sucedidas hoy, sólo era para comentar los diferentes usos.  Nadie dice que no sea correcto.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Arise, ya he comentado que los diversos usos de "te pedí" o "te he pedido" son igual de correctos según las diversaas variantes del español. Sigo pensando, por otra parte, que la frase "Te pedí que me llamaras", en español de España, nos sitúa (a grandes rasgos) en el ayer. Si la frase se ha dicho hoy a las 11:00, lo normal sería decir ""Te he pedido que me llamaras". Otro ejemplo: "Hoy a las diez he hablado con Pedro y le he pedido que me llame".  Eso suena perfectamente normal, ¿no? Cambiemos un poco la frase: "Hoy a las diez hablé con Pedro y le pedí que me llamara". La frase es correcta, ¿quién puede dudarlo?, pero, ¿se habla así en Madrid o en otras partes de España? Es decir, ¿esas frases suenan no sólo posibles o correctas (que lo son) sino además normales? Otros ejemplos "Hoy me he levantado a las diez" - "Hoy me levanté a las diez" - "Ayer me levanté a las diez". De estas tres frases, la segunda es la que me suena más rara. Eso sí, las tres suenan bastante agradables, aunque sea por el hecho de levantarse a esas horas en plenas vacaciones navideñas...


----------



## Arise

Nineu said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo: Yo te pido a ti hoy a las 11.30 que me llames a las 15.00. Ya por la tarde (pero HOY) estoy con unos amigos y les digo:
> 
> "Le pedí que me llamara a las 15.00" o incluso te veo a ti entre mis colegas y te digo "Te PEDÍ que me llamaras a las 15.00!!". ¿¿Esto te suena mal??. A mí no sólo me suena bien, sino que estoy 99% segura de que es correcto.
> 
> Según tu teoría sólo puedo utilizar el pretérito perfecto simple a partir de las 00.00 de la noche del día siguiente?? jajaja, es un poco...raro, no? Los verbos no entienden de horas...o eso creo je je je.
> 
> Saludos, Arise.


 
Lo que se planteaba en un principio era si es correcto "le *pedí* que *llame*".
El tema de usar el pretérito perfecto simple o el preterito compuesto para referirse a cosas sucedidas hoy, sólo era para comentar los diferentes usos. Nadie dice que no sea correcto.[/quote]

Sólo estaba contestando a Cecilio que decía que está mal dicho entre los hablantes de la península. El tema al que te refieres "le pedí que llame" ya intenté aclararlo anteriormente.

Saludos, Arise.


----------



## Arise

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola, Arise, ya he comentado que los diversos usos de "te pedí" o "te he pedido" son igual de correctos según las diversaas variantes del español. Sigo pensando, por otra parte, que la frase "Te pedí que me llamaras", en español de España, nos sitúa (a grandes rasgos) en el ayer. Si la frase se ha dicho hoy a las 11:00, lo normal sería decir ""Te he pedido que me llamaras". Otro ejemplo: "Hoy a las diez he hablado con Pedro y le he pedido que me llame". Eso suena perfectamente normal, ¿no? Cambiemos un poco la frase: "Hoy a las diez hablé con Pedro y le pedí que me llamara". La frase es correcta, ¿quién puede dudarlo?, pero, ¿se habla así en Madrid o en otras partes de España? Es decir, ¿esas frases suenan no sólo posibles o correctas (que lo son) sino además normales? Otros ejemplos "Hoy me he levantado a las diez" - "Hoy me levanté a las diez" - "Ayer me levanté a las diez". De estas tres frases, la segunda es la que me suena más rara. Eso sí, las tres suenan bastante agradables, aunque sea por el hecho de levantarse a esas horas en plenas vacaciones navideñas...


 

Ja ja ja...estoy de acuerdo en que suenan agradables, aunque yo no tengo vacaciones y me levanto a las 07.00 (lo cual no es tan agradable). 
En cuanto al tema que nos ocupa, yo HE DICHO (o DIJE porque fue ayer je je je) desde el principio de la discusión, que YO no suelo utilizar el pret. perf. simple para este tipo de oraciones, aunque ocasionalmente lo hago, pero ni me suena mal, ni creo que sea incorrecto, eso es todo.

Saludos, besos, abrazos...y demás a tod@s, ARISE.


----------



## Rayines

> * Pero no es obligatorio en sí el objeto indirecto con el verbo pedir...*





> Tampoco es cierto que con verbos como pedir sea imprescindible el Objeto indirecto.


*Ya estaba dicho, Arise....*
*Saludos para ti también.*


----------



## Nineu

Arise said:
			
		

> Sólo estaba contestando a Cecilio que decía que está mal dicho entre los hablantes de la península. El tema al que te refieres "le pedí que llame" ya intenté aclararlo anteriormente.
> 
> Saludos, Arise.


 

...






Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## Rayines

*Hola: sugiero que -salvo una idea espléndida que no se le haya ocurrido antes a ninguno de los que ya escribió- no agreguemos cosas repetidas, porque no vamos a hacer verdaderos aportes. *


----------



## ampurdan

1) "Pido a las autoridadades una cosa". Es una frase perfectamente correcta. No se requiere el "les", aunque es cierto que al hablar, tendemos a añadirlo sin que por ello la construcción de la frase resulte dañada.
Creo que utilizar "le" en este caso es incorrecto, aunque las autoridades se conciban como una singularidad: debe primar la concodancia gramatical y no la de sentido.

2) "Pido a las autoridades construir un edificio": usar el infinitivo en una subordinada de CD implica que el sujeto de ésta es el mismo que el de la principal y que, por tanto, esta frase significa lo mismo que "yo pido a las autoridades que yo construya un edificio". Sin embargo, el uso requiere la mediación de un superfluo verbo "poder": "yo pido a las autoridades que yo pueda construir un edificio" --> "Pido a las autoridades *poder* construir un edificio". De cualquier forma, yo preferiría la construcción: "*Pido permiso a las autoridades para la construcción de un edificio".*

Y para la frase "pido a las autoridades que construyan un edificio": *"Solicito de las autoridades la construcción de un edificio"*.


----------



## Kaia

Ampurdan tu explicación es clarísima y responde a mis dudas. Muchas gracias!


----------

